# How long do i have to wait to let my guy back in my tank after a water change ?



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

title says it all ?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I put my bettas straight back in their tank after a water change. However, I do ensure that the temperature and pH are a rough match so it's not too much of a shock to their system. 

Water conditioners work instantly, so unless you did a cold water change or the pH of your source and tank water is radically different, you don't really need to stand there and acclimatise them back in.


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

LittleBettaFish said:


> I put my bettas straight back in their tank after a water change. However, I do ensure that the temperature and pH are a rough match so it's not too much of a shock to their system.
> 
> Water conditioners work instantly, so unless you did a cold water change or the pH of your source and tank water is radically different, you don't really need to stand there and acclimatise them back in.


k thanks budd


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I agree with LittleBettaFish.
I put mine in usually after I add the conditioner. never had a problem... Some bettas hate that though and may need acclimatizing every time. Or, if you used different water, different town, etc


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

it was my first water change in my 10g tank today :-D


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

I always acclimate them for about 20 minutes. I float their little cup and add a little water every 5 minutes so they get used to it. It makes the transition easier for them and less chances of shock.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Generally you don't need to remove the fish for partial water changes and as long as the tank has been maintained to start-all you need to do is make sure the replacement water is-dechlorinated and pretty close in temp before you add it....its a different story with a neglected tank.....

In a 10gal filtered tank without live plants and established nitrogen cycle-water changes of 50% weekly with vacuum should maintain water quality....

IMO-it is always a better safe than sorry issue when you reintroduce the fish back to any tank after water changes and acclimate them back to the chemistry-by adding small amount of the new tank water to the holding container over 5-10min or to tolerance....this will cover both temp and chemistry.....a simple step that sometimes can mean the difference between life and death in some cases...


----------

